# Elektronenstrahloszilloskop



## blackpannther (23. Oktober 2003)

kann mir bitte jemand helfen mit dieser aufgabe,bitte es ist dringen denn ich muss es morgen haben(freitag).
cu


----------



## chibisuke (24. Oktober 2003)

hmm.. das is schon relativ aufwendig zu berechnen.. besorg dir die demo version von "Micro-Sim pspice"... (sollte nicht schwer zu bekommen sein) und mach eine AC analyse... damit solltest du alle kennlinien bekommen die du brauchst..

arbeit von 10 minuten, hab das progy nur im moment leider nicht installiert sonst hätt ich es schnell durch laufen lassen...

die berechnung is leider um die mal eben so mit taschenrechner oder so zu rechnen schon relativ komplex (nicht zu letzt weil auch die zahlenebene auf der die berechnung durchgeführt wird so heißt ;-))

und wenn du nächstes mal sowas hast, dann komm nicht im letzten augenblick, sondern mindestens 2 tage vorher


----------

